# Obd2 and check engine light on a tractor?



## m4strmind

Thinking about buying a kioti tractor.

I do not own a tractor yet but I would prefer to buy a brand that when a check engine light comes on i could plug in a standard obd2 reader and get a code before having to decide if i want to take the tractor the dealer or tighten the gas cap.

I know john deer locks this stuff down to the point you have to call a service tech to come out and i'd rather avoid that with whatever tractor i buy.

Do kioti tractors take a standard reader or some other option or do you have to take it to the dealer to even be able to diagnose simple issues?

If it is proprietary software that you cannot have, which tractor brand does not do this?

Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick

Ah, the topic of; will the computer in my tractor shut down the machine or place it in limp mode till a dealer-only can clear the code. 

If you live in a UTDA dealer region, you can pick up totally restored Yanmar compact tractor without a computer brain. These would also have a 1-year warranty too. 
http://www.fredricksimporting.com/dealer-locator 

I've been happy with mine. Easy to work on and easy to get parts. No master-minded brain under the hood. Just a fuse block with 5A 10A and 15A fuses. 

Yanmar has made compact tractors for John Deere for nearly 45+ years. 
https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/de...ry&make=yanmar#page=xAllInventory&make=yanmar


----------



## m4strmind

bmaverick said:


> Ah, the topic of; will the computer in my tractor shut down the machine or place it in limp mode till a dealer-only can clear the code.
> 
> If you live in a UTDA dealer region, you can pick up totally restored Yanmar compact tractor without a computer brain. These would also have a 1-year warranty too.
> http://www.fredricksimporting.com/dealer-locator
> 
> I've been happy with mine. Easy to work on and easy to get parts. No master-minded brain under the hood. Just a fuse block with 5A 10A and 15A fuses.
> 
> Yanmar has made compact tractors for John Deere for nearly 45+ years.
> https://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/de...ry&make=yanmar#page=xAllInventory&make=yanmar


you got it. i was and am still considering buying a kioti tractor but the idea of having to pay $300 in transport fees to the dealer and back just to get it to the dealer to clear a code not even counting their fee has put me off. Especially considering i don't ever want to buy another tractor so I'd like to keep this one for 30 years and who knows if the dealer will still be there and i may have to transport it further. If it was a special reader or software i could buy that'd be a good solution, but I'd rather have a modern tractor without a proprietary code scanner. 

the main reason i'm considering modern tractors instead of older ones is that i plan to use a tiller and brush hog quite a bit and i dont want to be pushed by the transmission like older tractors can do.

I really dont like the idea of proprietary code scanners.


----------



## bmaverick

m4strmind said:


> the main reason i'm considering modern tractors instead of older ones is that i plan to use a tiller and brush hog quite a bit and i dont want to be pushed by the transmission like older tractors can do.
> 
> I really dont like the idea of proprietary code scanners.


My machine is more than able to compete head-to-head with a modern machine in it's same class. 

My machine tills, disc-harrows, auger's, brush mows, snow plows and a bit of logging without breaking a sweat. 

These Yanmars have the Power-Shift or aka Shuttle Shift system. Yanmar invented the Power-Shift for tractors. This allows for the LIVE PTO and the ability to have a multi-speed PTO selection for various engine RPM speeds. I can run a 12Kw generator 515 thru 540 rpms in one of 4 PTO speed selections. This way, the engine isn't running at at full insane speed for hours. My machine can run at a mere 1,400engine rpms and still provide the demanding loads too.


----------



## DK35vince

I'm betting most if not all modern tractors require priority code reader


----------



## m4strmind

DK35vince said:


> I'm betting most if not all modern tractors require priority code reader


it'd be great if they were available to purchase.


----------

